# Is this Paph micranthum large enough to bloom?



## masaccio (Nov 20, 2020)

Paph. micranthum var. North Vietnam. It rested naturally in situ last year, but nightly temps were not lower than 60s. I'm wondering if it's worth it to take it into a lower night temperature this year to encourage bloom. And if so, for how long? I've read growers that recommend three full months of very cool temps for parvis, and others that just do it for a month. Thanks!


----------



## troy (Nov 20, 2020)

When a plant is ready to flower it will... lol.. thats the best advice I could give


----------



## masaccio (Nov 20, 2020)

That's fair. Thanks!


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 20, 2020)

You didn't include a size reference in your photo. What is the size of the pot?


----------



## Rockbend (Nov 21, 2020)

FWIW - Several kinds of orchids that 'require cold' can be fooled with 'winter dry'. When I'd see Den. aggregatum in catalogs in the '70s, they were always listed as cool or intermediate-cool growing. BUT I have friends in central Florida that grow huge shrubs of D. aggregatum that bloom with hundreds of flowers every year - apparently if you cut back on watering and 'torture' the plant ('winter'), and then start watering again ('spring'), they bloom just fine. Works with a lot of the Denrobiums, especially mobiles and various deciduous species & hybrids.

If all else fails, try cutting the watering to half or a quarter of normal for 6-8 weeks and then go back to watering normally. I've had success doing this with several Paphs including P. esquirolei and the Parvis. Best of luck!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Nov 21, 2020)

I have one now that set a bud 4 months ago in July...I don’t think temperature helped it set a bud.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 22, 2020)

It could be large enough. Need a scale. Single growths will flower


----------



## masaccio (Dec 7, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> It could be large enough. Need a scale. Single growths will flower



Ozpaph, on the older leaves, it's 6" from leaf tip to leaf tip. The newer pairs of leaves since growing under LEDs are just a little shorter, and fatter but don't seem "overlit". The color is uniform on the plant. Thanks for asking.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 8, 2020)

masaccio said:


> Paph. micranthum var. North Vietnam. It rested naturally in situ last year, but nightly temps were not lower than 60s. I'm wondering if it's worth it to take it into a lower night temperature this year to encourage bloom. And if so, for how long? I've read growers that recommend three full months of very cool temps for parvis, and others that just do it for a month. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 23379


Last year I saw a group of several dozen on flower and your plant looks bigger than those I’m wondering if it needs more light? It seems just a bit climby.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 8, 2020)

Thank you. Well, anything is possible. It's one of the few of any of my plants that has not shown any tendency towards yellowing. But the tesellation in the leaves is nicely contrasted, and the leaves themselves seem to be coming out fat and happy. It also dries out every other day. Also, I'm having to check myself from judging overall plant shape since I'm growing under LED lights. It does have an effect, though I'm still too far in the beginning stages of observing that I can't really say. Other paphs that are blooming are exibiting a marked verticality but show no other symptoms of being underlit. I think I'll assume the light is good for now, given what it is. Micranthum is not a species that is particularly known for needing brighter than average light as far as I know. It also has a reputation for being a little fickle about blooming. Ah, patience, that hard-won virtue.


----------

